# كيف تصبح مميزاً ( موضوع للنقاش)



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 مارس 2007)

إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستهديه ونعوذ بالله مش شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فهو المهتد ومن يضلل فلا هادي له, وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له كل شئ هالك إلا وجهه, وأشهد أن محمد عبده ونبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم, أما بعد .....
التميز إنها مرحلة يصل إليها الإنسان بعد تعب وكلل وتسمى عند البعض مرحلة الإبداع, فالتميز في شئ يتطلب التخصص فيه, وفهم كامل عناصره ومحتوياته, وكيفية تحقيق أعلى إستفاده منه بالوسائل المختلفة, وأعلم ان التميز يشمل كامل عناصر الحياة إبتداءً من الصلاة وحتى حياتك المهنية.
ففي هذا الموضوع نريد بإذن الله ان نناقش كيف يصبح الإنسان منا مميزاً في المجالات الهندسية المختلفة أو كيف يصبح مميزاً في إستخدام البرامج الهندسية وغيرها, وما هي الموارد المتاحة من أجل هذا التميز.
سوف نقوم في هذا الموضوع بتوفير أكبر قدر ممكن من الموارد التي يمكن أن يستخدمها الأعضاء من أجل الوصول إلى هذا التميز.
وحفاظاً على تناسق الموضوع, سوف نقوم بفتح موضوع ونعمل على النقاش في كيفية الوصول إلى التميز مع توفير موارد هذا التميز.
والله ولي التوفيق
أخوكم في الله
أحمد​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 مارس 2007)

*البداية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه هي البداية سوف أقوم بعرض أول موضوع للنقاش حول كيفية التميز في برنامج
SolidWorks
وعلى بركة الله توكلنا
وتقبلوا تحياتي​


----------



## Think (17 مارس 2007)

سعادة المهندس/ أحمد عفيفي سلامة حفظه الله 
مشرف قسم الميكاترونكس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إشارة إلى الحرص الكريم الذي يبديه سعادتكم لكل ما من شأنه الرقي بمستوى المهندس العربي المسلم والمتمثلة بالمشاركات الفعالة والآراء النيرة والتي أضائة بفضل الله تعالى ثم جهودكم فكر الكثير من المهندسين. 
نحن عبارة عن طلاب في هندسة الميكاترونكس في مملكة البحرين ونود بأن يكون بيننا وبين سعادتكم المزيد من التواصل وتبادل الخبرات والآراء والتي من شأنها إفادة الجميع بإذن الله.
لذا نأمل من سعادتكم التركم بالتوال بيننا على ال***** الشخصي الخاص بنا على أن تكون المخاطبات الرسمية فيما بيننا فيما بعد وذلك على ال***** (
Bawazeer22000 yahoo.com
وتقبلوا منا فائق الاحترام والتقدير.،،،.

أخوكم 
أبوعبدالله


----------



## ماتركس (21 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .......

في الحقيقة........ لي الشرف ان اسجل اعجاب باهر بهذه الجهود التي تبذل في سبيل تطوير وتقدم هندسة الميكاترونكس ، والتي اتمنى ان يكون من ورائها نتائج عظيمة تعود بالنفع للامة الاسلامية 
وحتى نرقى بأمتنا العربية نحو التقدم والرفعه ,,,
بكون هندسة الميكاترونكس هي علم يخص تحديات المستقبل التكنولوجية وبالتأكيد لها بصمة عظيمة في المساهمة في هندسة الفضاء 
وها نحن أخوانكم العرب من " سلطنة عمان" تخصص ميكاترونكس سنة رابعة اي في مرحلة البكالوريوس نرفع إليكم حماسنا وعزمنا على التواصل معكم ، والتواصل الذي نرجوه أن يكون بين جميع الأخوة العرب...... ونتمنى أن نواجه التحديات والمصاعب بعزيمة كبيرة وطموح أعظم... وأن نتعلم ليس فقط لأجل الوظيفة أو المنصب ، بل نرقى بأحلامنا أننا نتعلم لأجل " ممارسة العلم بالعلم" 

أرجوا التواصل ,,,,,,,, وننتظر من مشرفنا المتألق كل ما هو قادم في برنامج SolidWorks
بكوننا تواقون نحو شغف التعلم

والسلام عليكم


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (21 مارس 2007)

Think قال:


> سعادة المهندس/ أحمد عفيفي سلامة حفظه الله
> مشرف قسم الميكاترونكس
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ...


أخي الكريم أبو عبد الله, كم يسعدني تواجدك معنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب, وكم يسعدني أن يكون هنالك تعاون وتبادل خبرات بيننا وبينكم, ليس فقط على مستوى الأفراد وإنما على مستوى الجامعات أيضاً.
وأي مساعدة سأكون في العون بإذن الله
أخوك أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (21 مارس 2007)

ماتركس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .......
> في الحقيقة........ لي الشرف ان اسجل اعجاب باهر بهذه الجهود التي تبذل في سبيل تطوير وتقدم هندسة الميكاترونكس ، والتي اتمنى ان يكون من ورائها نتائج عظيمة تعود بالنفع للامة الاسلامية
> وحتى نرقى بأمتنا العربية نحو التقدم والرفعه ,,,
> بكون هندسة الميكاترونكس هي علم يخص تحديات المستقبل التكنولوجية وبالتأكيد لها بصمة عظيمة في المساهمة في هندسة الفضاء
> ...


أخي الكريم أرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وبالأخص قسم الميكاترونيات, وأسأل الله أن تُفيدوا وتستفيدوا من الملتقى بإذن الله.
وسوف نبدأ في تحديد ملامح التميز في هذا البرنامج الأكثر من رائع​


----------



## yasser alieldin (23 مارس 2007)

بصراحه يا جماعه انا معجب جدا .....بالحماس الكبير الذى يبديه لنا اخواننا فى 
كافه ارجاء الوطن العربى الكبير.....فالنتواصل دائما
وليس بجديد عليك التميز صديقى واخى الحبيب م/احمد....
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## Basem.H.Daher (27 مارس 2007)

ممكن حد يساعدني بمشروع ميكانيكا الآلات ضرووووووووووووووري


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (2 أبريل 2007)

لصراحة انا بعرف اشتغل على solid works 
بس كانت دراسة فى الكلية وبعدين الكلية بددى مبادى مش كل شى 
ونفسى اتعلم فية المزيد 
انا فى بكاريوس تكنولوجيا السيارات كلية التعليم الصناعى جامعة حلوان


----------



## Al-Allaf (2 أبريل 2007)

نشكر لك جهودك اخي (م. احمد عفيفي سلامه) وحرصك الشديد على افادة الجميع بالمواضيع المهمة و اسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

